# Has anyone ever used the Carerra Lap counter for HO??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I wanted to just temporarily use it to get me some lap times but this stupid thing only registers at the far 2 sides!! I have 4 lanes but run the middle 2 most of the time. So syou see my problem.

Please any input would be great.

Any suggestions on a decent Lap counter????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now it's telling me I'm at my quota for uploading pictures????WTF????

Help. I can email it to someone to post.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Now it's telling me I'm at my quota for uploading pictures????WTF????
> 
> Help. I can email it to someone to post.


Joe - For photos get yourself a webshots (http://www.webshots.com/) or photobucket (http://photobucket.com/) account and link the pictures in your posts.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This one


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

never used one of those,but we did use a ninco lap counter,with good results.i don't think it would count all four lanes though.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

everything I tried I could only get the outside lanes to work.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I tried it for HO....*

Same results... bad. Sometimes it would even count a lap when nothing passed through it. Even de-constructed it in order to try and use its components in my own way... repositioned etc... Just not really suited for HO. Seems like the type of accessory that some body should have made for HO... a step up from the mechanical one, but not as spendy as others.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just a thought, but assuming the counter works off a light beam being broken, 1/32 cars are much taller then HO....have you tried testing the unit with the light source sitting closer to the track surface....i.e. raise the track?


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SCJ said:


> Just a thought, but assuming the counter works off a light beam being broken, 1/32 cars are much taller then HO....have you tried testing the unit with the light source sitting closer to the track surface....i.e. raise the track?
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com




Yes I did. Apparently the beam is all the way against the outer sides. Very close!! The car has to be right up against it. So it's not a height thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

I'm using one that I just got . It is only a 2 lane counter . It is a height thing . I raised my track about an 1/8 inch where I have the counter and all my cars would trigger it except for my AFX indy cars , so I raised it 1/4 inch (I'm using the rubber track border material under the track , which is 1/4 inch ) and now all my cars will trigger it to count a lap . I haven't used it much but I did have a false lap counted once . I think it works pretty good but I do wish I didn't have to have the track raised . I did see a photo of one setup where ther is the old aurora split "Y" track and the timer is placed on the split track section so I think that would work . You either have to get the car very near the timer or elevate the track slightly and it will work . At least mine does . I took mine apart hoping I could change the angle of the sensor but I didn't have any luck . I have also thought of carving it up somehow so the 2 halves could be slid together more (you could close it up enough to straddle the track ) . The problem with that then if I ever want to sell it it would be carved up . I was going to try to take the battery covers off of it and see if that lets it sit any lower but I haven't got around to that yet . It is just a 2 lane timer .


----------

